# Deputy Sheriff Colt Allery



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Colt Eugene Allery*
Rolette County Sheriff's Office, North Dakota

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 18, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Colt Allery was shot and killed following a vehicle pursuit of a stolen vehicle that ended in the area of 89th Street and BIA Road 7 near Belcourt, North Dakota.

Deputies and an officer from the Rolla Police Department located the vehicle after being alerted to its location by a remote monitoring company. The driver of the vehicle failed to stop and led officers on a pursuit until the car was remotely disabled on a gravel road by the monitoring company. As the vehicle came to a stop the occupant engaged the officers in a shootout in which he and Deputy Allery were both killed. A second officer was wounded in the shooting.

Deputy Allery had served with the Rolette County Sheriff's Office for three months and had served in law enforcement for three years. He had previously served with the Rolla Police Department and the Turtle Mountain Band of Chippewa Indians Tribal Police Department.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Gerald Medrud
Rolette County Sheriff's Office
102 2nd Street NE
PO Box 447
Rolla, ND 58367

Phone: (701) 477-5623


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

